
Show HN: Generate useful .gitignore files for your project - joeblau
http://gitignore.io/
======
joeblau
Morning HN,

OP here. I wrote this little utility to help speed up creation of my git
repositories. I realized I was looking up the same .gitignore files over and
over again for each project. Feedback would definitely be appreciated on
everything including code, layout, and the command line utility.

If anyone here is a Windows guru and knows how to create a one-liner in
Powershell or Cygwin that can curl my site aliasing a gi command, could you
please email me. My contact info is in my profile.

Cheers, Joe

~~~
mschuster91
Please add a option "joe" (the editor joe), including *~ (file backups) and
DEADJOE (gets created when joe crashes). Also, I miss a "submission" form for
users to add their own findings.

~~~
joeblau
JOE is added :). I'll look into a way take submissions.

<http://gitignore.io/api/joe>

------
gcmalloc
You could try to partially reuse: <https://github.com/github/gitignore> Which
try to be a gitignore database.

~~~
joeblau
Yep, that's where I got the core of the templates. They don't accept all
.gitignore templates though unless you provide

> Up-to-date, canonical documentation that mentions the files to be ignored

As @mschuster91 suggested, I need a way to accept submissions that aren't in
the github/gitignore database.

------
dguaraglia
Love it. I keep trying to paste stuff from github's gitignore project, but
it's always too much of a hassle. This fixes it :)

~~~
joeblau
Thanks for the feedback! I had the exact same challenge, which is why I put
this together.

------
gbtxg
It's very useful. I noticed that it doesn't show Xcode in the auto-completion
list, like it shows Visual Studio, Vim etc.

